# Laser eye surgery - claimable under MED-1 ?



## Westgolf (4 Jan 2011)

Hi everyone,

Is any portion of the cost of this type of surgery claimable against medical expenses ?

westgolf


----------



## Mucker Man (5 Jan 2011)

Yes, you can claim 20% of the cost back thru the Med 1 form.


----------



## paperclip (5 Jan 2011)

interesting, how many years back can you claim?


----------



## Westgolf (5 Jan 2011)

*laser query*

Thanks for that mucker man, much appreciated

westgolf


----------



## Panacea (5 Jan 2011)

According to revenue, claims for refunds must be made within 4 years of the end of the year to which the claim relates.


----------



## eggerb (5 Jan 2011)

For 2008 or before you could claim at the higher rate of 41%.


----------

